# Bison steak taste test



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I cleaned up my freezer before loading it with bison meat and accidentally left out a package of antelope chops. They laid on the floor out of sight for 2 days and thawed out.

While loading the bison into the freezer I held back one package each of cubed steak, round steak and rib eye so we could try them out on the BBQ grill. Each type of steak was prepared and grilled in the same manner. I included the antelope steaks with the bison steaks.

All the steaks were grilled to medium rare and served to four adults including myself. Two of which did not eat a lot of wild game.

I proposed a taste test and served a few pieces of each kind of steak one at a time. I said "here's bison rib eye", then "here's some cube steak", and "try this" (for the antelope chops) and lastly "OK, now buffalo round steak."

It was great fun and we acted like those knuckleheads on the TV cooking shows. I even played a culinary genius that made up wild game recipes for hunting magazines. :grin:

Everyone loved the rib eye, go figure. The cube steak was fine but the round steak was tough, clearly not made for the BBQ grill. *The winner, hands down; antelope!* Every one, including myself, thought the antelope was the best and the other three, even Mrs. Goob, were shocked when I told them the "mystery" meat was pronghorn.

.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Mmmm when do I get to come over for dinner goob? I promise to raise my pinky while sipping beverages....


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Our family loves pronghorn. Taken care of quickly and properly, its really a very nice meat. We like it more than Elk and way more than deer.


-DallanC


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Our family loves pronghorn. Taken care of quickly and properly, its really a very nice meat. We like it more than Elk and way more than deer.
> 
> -DallanC


Same here!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I love it with Greek seasonings.


-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

If you need to rid yourself of all that unpalatable buff meat, I'm sure I could find some room in my freezer to take it off your hands. :EAT:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

catherder said:


> if you need to rid yourself of all that unpalatable buff meat, i'm sure i could find some room in my freezer to take it off your hands. :eat:


I'll give ya some.

.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

I have 10 starving children.....i may need some buff meat too...


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Have you eaten the tongue yet?

Wasn't it the tongue that during pioneer times was the prized item for the market hunters and very little else was used?


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

"The winner, hands down; antelope!" Don't surprise me I did a breakfast once and cooked Elk steak and Antelope steaks did not tell anyone what they were. Everyone went back for a second helping but they all took the Antelope steaks. I had elk left over. 
Wonder if that is why goats have gotten so popular at the sales.


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

I've never hunted pronghorn, but have talked to many people who claim the same thing: It's the best wild game meat you can get IF properly cared for in the field.

A neighbor claims his wife and kids practically stopped eating elk, moose, and deer after having pronghorn. That's the only wild game meat they want now.

Goob,

Any good public places around Evanston to chase pronghorn? It's only an 80 minute drive for me.


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

For new years we had about 30 people over and we did elk, moose, mule deer, whitetail, bison, antelope, pheasant, rabbits, turkey, quail, and dove. While everything was amazing verybodies favorite were the antelope and rabbit.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Azar said:


> Any good public places around Evanston to chase pronghorn? It's only an 80 minute drive for me.


Lots of good places, alot harder to get tags. The further you get from SLC the easier it is to get Tags. Me and my wife used to hunt Gillette every year... long drive but tags were guaranteed every year and we got to hunt private property opening day. Never had a hunt that took longer than 11am to fill both tags.

Medicine Bow is a good spot to get tags and often overlooked (lots of private ground but landowners are willing to let folks hunt). Around Rawlins is good too.

I put in for Evanston this last year with 4 points... didnt draw. Should have followed my own advice and put in for a further spot.

-DallanC


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks for the tips, Dallan.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Antelope can either be the best or the worst. It's all in the care.

Goob, did you save the brisket off the buf for smoking?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> Antelope can either be the best or the worst. It's all in the care.
> 
> Goob, did you save the brisket off the buf for smoking?


Yes, I have both sides, packaged separately.

I wanted to do buffalo bacon too but let it slip through the cracks.

.


----------

